# 1DX battery drain ULTRA fast



## Canon_Shooter (Apr 6, 2014)

I have 2 batteries and they invariably drain way below the shot number allotted, full charge put in the camera shoot about 100 frames let it sit for a day and some times when i come back to it I wake from a sleep. Shoot 20 or 30 more frames and that horrible last click sound of a dead battery when 15 minutes before, the battery said it was maybe one Bar off full.

both batteries do it. now i can shoot 1500 frame or more on a full battery just letting it sleep is a bit sketchy. My 7D just keeps on going and drains at what i would expect it to a long duration or multiple frames over days.


Please look at your 1DX batter life in a few situations tell em what happening for you this seems unacceptable every-time CPS has it they seem to gloss over the problem.

thank you every one.


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Does it happen when a specific lens is mounted?


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Apr 6, 2014)

No specific LEN mounted causes it, .... i know one would think it was like an IS continually on problem... no happens with any or all lenses attached


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't be much more of help. I don't own the 1DX. I just had a battery drain problem with my 5D MKII and 6D. it turned out that it was caused by a lens problem


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi candyman. 
Which lens was causing problems on your bodies, this might help answer another post about a 7D battery drain if it was a 24-105 f4L 
Link to question. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19970.msg377117#msg377117

Cheers Graham.
Edit to add link.



candyman said:


> Sorry I can't be much more of help. I don't own the 1DX. I just had a battery drain problem with my 5D MKII and 6D. it turned out that it was caused by a lens problem


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi candyman.
> Which lens was causing problems on your bodies, this might help answer another post about a 7D battery drain if it was a 24-105 f4L
> Link to question.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19970.msg377117#msg377117
> ...



Hi Graham,

It was the Tamron 24-70. Tamron replaced the circuit board of the lens. It turned out to be a known problen for a series of the Tamron 24-70.

Maybe there is an issue with the circuit board of the 24-105 if it only happens with that lens


----------



## CreationHeart (Apr 7, 2014)

Canon_Shooter said:


> I have 2 batteries and they invariably drain way below the shot number allotted, full charge put in the camera shoot about 100 frames let it sit for a day and some times when i come back to it I wake from a sleep. Shoot 20 or 30 more frames and that horrible last click sound of a dead battery when 15 minutes before, the battery said it was maybe one Bar off full.
> 
> both batteries do it. now i can shoot 1500 frame or more on a full battery just letting it sleep is a bit sketchy. My 7D just keeps on going and drains at what i would expect it to a long duration or multiple frames over days.
> 
> ...



You are experiencing this fast drain is because by default the 1dx's autofocus search was set to always on - i.e. the camera wasn't sleeping at all. Hence the drain. Once you've done a good setting customisation you will be fine. This is what happened to me when I first got mine 18months ago then I also saw other member posting the same issue before. Worth a check as it might well be the same cause. : )


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2014)

CreationHeart said:


> Canon_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 batteries and they invariably drain way below the shot number allotted, full charge put in the camera shoot about 100 frames let it sit for a day and some times when i come back to it I wake from a sleep. Shoot 20 or 30 more frames and that horrible last click sound of a dead battery when 15 minutes before, the battery said it was maybe one Bar off full.
> ...


I get that with the EOS M and it's continuous AF setting, but what setting are you talking about on the 1D X?


----------



## CreationHeart (Apr 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> CreationHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Canon_Shooter said:
> ...


Camera does not auto switch off by default


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 7, 2014)

CreationHeart said:


> You are experiencing this fast drain is because by default the 1dx's autofocus search was set to always on - i.e. the camera wasn't sleeping at all. Hence the drain. Once you've done a good setting customisation you will be fine. This is what happened to me when I first got mine 18months ago then I also saw other member posting the same issue before. Worth a check as it might well be the same cause. : )



To what setting are you referring? I'm not aware of any to set the 1D X to continuously autofocus. It's possible to disable the auto power off (although the LCD will still turn off after 30 sec).


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Apr 7, 2014)

I love you take time to reply , please tell me where AUTO FOCUS SEARCH is set ON.


i never see that exact setting, i see the camera sleep all panels go OFF.


how did you rectify it  ps i hope yer not pulling my leg  eheheh 

just want it to function like the 7D/5D charge it after REAL use. 


please detail how to SET the AF OFF


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi candyman.
Probably not the other posters problem then.

Cheers Grham.



candyman said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi candyman.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2014)

Remove the lens and let the camera sit, then see if it still happens. That will narrow the issue down to camera or lens.


----------



## BL (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you using original OEM Canon batteries or generic 3rd party?


----------

